# Recorded Feeding Time Today



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Had some crappy weather here today so I figured it would be a good time to check out the video on my camera. I need to figure out the settings so I can get better looking video in the future, but figured I'd post this one of my rhom eating tonight. It automatically embeds at 360p, but the option should be there to watch in higher resolution.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i cant get enough of that tank... nice feeding video


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

tank and fish looking awesome Joe.

Awesome! Do you cut your tap water w/ R/O?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> tank and fish looking awesome Joe.
> 
> Awesome! Do you cut your tap water w/ R/O?


Thanks bud, I use about 90% RO because of the nasty water up here. My planted tanks took a major hit when I moved from Minneapolis out to the small town I'm at now -- water out of the tap is just a mess. Ever since I got an RO unit, plants have been doing great.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

tank and fish both look awesome as always Joe. that rhom can sure eat, lol
how often you feed it?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> tank and fish looking awesome Joe.
> 
> Awesome! Do you cut your tap water w/ R/O?


Thanks bud, I use about 90% RO because of the nasty water up here. My planted tanks took a major hit when I moved from Minneapolis out to the small town I'm at now -- water out of the tap is just a mess. Ever since I got an RO unit, plants have been doing great.
[/quote]
I have an R/O unit that has been sitting in a box for like 5 years.. lol
It has to be hooked up to a pipe to work.. do you have one that hooks up to the faucet?

If so, is there any way I could hook up mine to a faucet?

Sry for hitting u with all the questions.. My water has TONS of TDS in it now.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> tank and fish looking awesome Joe.
> 
> Awesome! Do you cut your tap water w/ R/O?


Thanks bud, I use about 90% RO because of the nasty water up here. My planted tanks took a major hit when I moved from Minneapolis out to the small town I'm at now -- water out of the tap is just a mess. Ever since I got an RO unit, plants have been doing great.
[/quote]
I have an R/O unit that has been sitting in a box for like 5 years.. lol
It has to be hooked up to a pipe to work.. do you have one that hooks up to the faucet?

If so, is there any way I could hook up mine to a faucet?

Sry for hitting u with all the questions.. My water has TONS of TDS in it now.








[/quote]

Mine is plumbed right into the cold water line for our washing machine upstairs. You can buy faucet adapters to hook the system up to any faucet, but plumbing them directly in works great and is much more convenient.

You can buy a self-piercing saddle valve at the hardware store for around $5 and it just attaches directly to a section of pipe and has a connection for the tube that leads to your RO unit, takes less than five minutes and doesn't require any tools. I have an auto-topoff kit for my Brute storage can, so everything is automatic for me, no more hooking up to a faucet the night before a water change.

If you're interested, I could go snap some pics of how mine is set up to give you an idea of how easy it is to get a more permanent setup, just let me know. Don't worry about the questions, I bombarded Aegir with questions for weeks before I finally took the RO plunge, definitely glad I made the investment.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

If your water wasn't so bad do you think you'd be using the R/O unit? I have heard people say that if you don't add vitamins or other additives it makes for a weaker, more sensitive fish (from less minerals in the water I'm guessing).


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Your tank and ur fish a beautiful


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

what is that you're feeding? Tilapia?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

TRIG said:


> what is that you're feeding? Tilapia?


Just some raw shrimp cut into bite size pieces


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

snap some pics, joe, I'm serious about setting that R/O unit up!!









Make them highly detailed if you can, I'm not the brightest bulb in the bunch lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll go snap a few pics here in a bit, should have them posted in an hour or so


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you have an in depth way to check your TDS like a digi tester or something? If not how do you know your TDS levels?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

TRIG said:


> Do you have an in depth way to check your TDS like a digi tester or something? If not how do you know your TDS levels?


I have a dual inline TDS meter


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

whats "TDS"?


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Lifer374 said:


> whats "TDS"?


Total dissolved solids


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

what an awesome fish and an awesome set up. good job dude. I gotta get a rhom


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> snap some pics, joe, I'm serious about setting that R/O unit up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't get the pics posted last night, my girl wanted to watch a movie... I'll go take some here in a bit. I remembered last night that I have mine set up differently this time -- the last two times I used a saddle valve but this time I didn't have that option so I used a splitter for the washing machine cold water line and used a reducer -- I'll post pics of my current setup and see if I can find pics of how I had it set up before.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

OK, here they are, click on pics for better quality.

Here's some pics of how the feed line is plumbed in to my washing machine cold water supply...























The RO unit...
















RO storage and aquarium supplies...









Water pump and drinking water safe hose for water changes...









Auto shut-off float...









Heater and powerhead...









There are other ways to hook up your RO unit but I can't seem to find pictures of when I was using the self-piercing saddle valve -- it's actually easier to set up than the way I have it set up now, but the pipes are hidden behind the wall where I wanted to keep my RO unit so I didn't have a choice. Either way, I'd recommend a permanent setup like I have now or with a saddle valve instead of trying to hook up to your faucet, it'll save a lot of headaches down the road.

Here's a link to some pics of other options...
http://www.melevsreef.com/rodi_install.html


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

:drool:Love your tank and rhom Joe. Good job


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

very nice man







your tank is awesome..and rhom.....


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Love that tank and beautiful rhom. Is that a 75 gallon and if so what size is that power head? Been thinking about adding one to my manny's 75 gallon tank.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It's a 75 and the powerhead is a Hydor Koralia 4 -- the equivalent now would be the Hydor Koralia Evolution 1050 or 1400


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

so when ya flying up and scapeing a 500 gal Joe?









Beautiful tank Joe.....I certainly envy your setup......


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll fly up when you get your hands on enough plants to scape that thing and enough beer to keep me hydrated during the project.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very freaky system


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Very beautiful tank and Rhom!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Joe, thanks a lot for the description!

I'll pm you for more details when I have the time to get it set up. It shouldn't be TOO long..
I have the R/O unit, but I need everything else.

Awesome..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Joe, thanks a lot for the description!
> 
> I'll pm you for more details when I have the time to get it set up. It shouldn't be TOO long..
> I have the R/O unit, but I need everything else.
> ...


No problem... It seems a lot more complicated until you actually do it, then it kinda takes care of itself and all you have to worry about is changing filters.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

wow, that R/O setup you have is ingenious. You have it so organized and simple looking in that closet.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

TRIG said:


> wow, that R/O setup you have is ingenious. You have it so organized and simple looking in that closet.


I'll be sure to tell my girl that, she still thinks it's ridiculous that I have an entire walk-in closet filled with fish stuff.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Alright Joe, once again your tank is drool worthy. If my memory serves me right, you're not running CO2, yet I continue to see amazing growth.

*EDIT: I just found your other thread Joe, it has a lot of the below info, but if you'd like to elaborate here I'll leave the following anyway.*

Could you please take the time to tell me your exact equipment and what ferts you're dosing and how often. I'm just amazed at your tanks and I was actually starting to take the CO2 plunge but if you can pull this off without it I'd like to give it a shot. I have a lot of the same plants as you and I've had them in a 75g for about 8 months and haven't seen a 1/10 of the growth that you have.

Do you think that it's because of the RO water? What should I look for in my tap water, maybe there's something there that I've missed.

So....

What light do you use? Watts? Time on?

Ferts? Dry or liquid and how often.

Are there certain water params to watch?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

id like to know this as well


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I wouldn't exactly say amazing growth -- good growth for having low light and no pressurized CO2, but not even close to the weekly or bi-weekly trimmings and thinnings that come along with a high light CO2 tank.

*Equipment:*

75 gallon AGA
Eheim 2217
Rena XP2 (Gonna be swapping this out for another 2217 that has been sitting here for a couple months, just need to take the time to do it)
Hydor ETH 300 watt inline heater
Hydor Koralia 4
Eco Complete Substrate

I replaced the XP2 intake with a 2217 intake so they would match and painted both of them black, I also replaced the spraybars with Loc-Line directional outputs -- I did this along with using an inline heater to keep the tank from looking like it was full of equipment (except for the powerhead -- not much I can do about that except remove it when taking pictures).

*Lighting:*

DIY 48" dual T8 fixture w/ 2 6500k bulbs
Coralife 48" dual T5NO fixture w/ 1 10,000k bulb and 1 ColorMax bulb

Lights are on a timer with both fixtures coming on at 3pm and turning off at 11pm.

*Fert Dosing Schedule:*

3/8 tsp. KNO3
1/8 tsp. KH2PO4
1/8 tsp. Plantex CSM+B

I dose the above dry ferts after a water change and then again 4 days later.

50% water changes every Friday using an RO/tap water mix with around 60 TDS.

It's not a bad idea to see what kind of water you are dealing with out of the tap, testing the GH, KH, and/or TDS would be a good start since there are a lot of plants that don't do so well in really hard water. An RO unit isn't really necessary for everyone, but it doesn't hurt to have a little more control over your water.

Water coming out of the tap was never really a problem for me until I moved from Minneapolis -- I always had good success with plants down there and after I moved, a bunch of my plants died and the rest weren't doing so well. I tried a bunch of stuff and finally realized that the water was the problem. After getting the RO unit, it took me awhile to figure out where everything needed to be (RO/tap ratio, fert dosing, lighting, etc.), but now things seem to be doing really well so it's just a matter of keeping things consistent.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Tank setup is amazing, I can only dream to have something like that one day lol. What is the substrate?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Piranhas_FTW said:


> Tank setup is amazing, I can only dream to have something like that one day lol. What is the substrate?


Eco Complete


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Tank setup is amazing, I can only dream to have something like that one day lol. What is the substrate?


Eco Complete
[/quote]
Ahh ok, looks awesome in there.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> *Fert Dosing Schedule:*
> 
> 3/8 tsp. KNO3
> 1/8 tsp. KH2PO4
> 1/8 tsp. Plantex CSM+B


Joe you mentioned KH2PO4....I visited the site that you mentioned ordering from (www.aquariumfertilizer.com) but I only see K2PO4 (no "H" in the name). I'm assuming that is what you're talking about, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Sacrifice said:


> *Fert Dosing Schedule:*
> 
> 3/8 tsp. KNO3
> 1/8 tsp. KH2PO4
> 1/8 tsp. Plantex CSM+B


Joe you mentioned KH2PO4....I visited the site that you mentioned ordering from (www.aquariumfertilizer.com) but I only see K2PO4 (no "H" in the name). I'm assuming that is what you're talking about, correct me if I'm wrong.
[/quote]

They have it labeled MKP on that site, but it's Mono Potassium Phosphate (KH2PO4)

http://aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=inven&EditU=2&Regit=10&ReturnOption1=cats&ReturnEdit=2&Returnitemname=&ReturnShowItemStart=


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Joe....

So does this look correct? Is there anything else I should add for the first order?

Mono Potassium Phosphate
Mono Potassium Phosphate 1 lb. MKP

Plantex CSM + Boron
CSM+B Plantex 1 lb, a micro nutrient mix

Potassium Nitrate
Potassium Nitrate 1 lb. KNO3


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks good to me, should definitely get you started


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice fedding video!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

one question...do you have a license to keep that weapon in a living room???














nice man...very beautiful..


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

Unreal set up!! What is the small ground covering plant in the front left of the aquarium? It's definitely what i'm missing! Well... That, and a remarkable P!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That's Sagittaria subulata, more commonly called dwarf sag


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent feeding video!..thanks for sharing, Joe!...







....both setup and rhom rock like an AC/DC concert!!!....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Love your setup jo. Looks lush and the rhom really looks at home


----------

